# اى قبله يستحقه الفادى(خش اختار)



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2011)

فالقبلات انواع
فمثلا يقول سفر الامثال
6أَمِينَةٌ هِيَ جُرُوحُ الْمُحِبِّ وَغَاشَّةٌ هِيَ قُبْلاَتُ الْعَدُوِّ.

فهناك انواع كثيرة ولكن سوف اتحدث عن هتان القبلتان
 قبله الحبيب  و قبله العدو

فالمسيح يمكنك ان تقبله  
قبله يهوذا







وهذه القبله هى قبله الخيانة
فانا ممكن اخون المسيح ان جريت وراء اوثان هذا العالم ,
فالوثن هو محبه اى شىء اخر غير المسيح


وقد تكون قبلتك له قبله حب ابن لابيه






وهذة القبله معه نقول
يا ابتاه اخطئت ولست مستحق ان اكون لك ابن ,ولست مستحق ان اكون من احد الاجراء


فاى قبله ستضعه على خد المسيح
 
؟ 





​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

اكيد قبله الابن لابوه 
جميل سرجيوس 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bashaeran (14 أبريل 2011)

*انا عن نفسي اريد ان اقبل المسيح الابن التائب الى ابيه وقبلة اللص التائب لسماع الصلاة الطفل مع امه لكي اكتشف الرب اكثر *


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اكيد قبله الابن لابوه
> جميل سرجيوس
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


اسعدنى مرورك يا باشا
اكيد هو هيفرح بيه جدا
الرب يباركك حبيبى


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> *انا عن نفسي اريد ان اقبل المسيح الابن التائب الى ابيه وقبلة اللص التائب لسماع الصلاة الطفل مع امه لكي اكتشف الرب اكثر *


تفتكر هو ايه احساسة دلوقتى لما يعرف ان ولادة بتحبه كدا؟
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (14 أبريل 2011)

بجد تأمل جديد واول مره اسمعه 

اكيد قبله الاب لابنه 

الابن النادم مثل الابن الضال 

ميرسى كتير للموضوع


----------



## نونوس14 (14 أبريل 2011)

*اكيد القبلة الثانية اللى ابنه فيها يرجع عن خطاياه*
*ويختار انه يرجع لحضن ابوه تانى*
*راااااااااااائع الموضوع ده*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اكيد قبله الابن لابوه
> جميل سرجيوس
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


اذا فلا تتاخر واعطيه قبله الحب
قبله,وانتظر قبلته هو على حدك
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> بجد تأمل جديد واول مره اسمعه
> 
> اكيد قبله الاب لابنه
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا قمر
اسعدنى مرورك اخى الحبيب
ولكن اسمه الابن الشاطر وليس الضال لانه قد عاد
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *اكيد القبلة الثانية اللى ابنه فيها يرجع عن خطاياه*
> *ويختار انه يرجع لحضن ابوه تانى*
> *راااااااااااائع الموضوع ده*
> *ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*


اذا لنتوب كل دقيقة
ونرتمى فى حضن الاب الحنون
ولا تتوانى
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل
عزيزي سرجيوس
 قبله حب ابن لابيه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> موضوع جميل
> عزيزي سرجيوس
> قبله حب ابن لابيه


شكرا يا ريس عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 مايو 2013)

للرفع.......


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

باامانة جامد جدا ياباشا


----------

